# 585 Ultra Resurrection



## ethanweiss90 (Aug 14, 2006)

I just heard from Calfee, and the bike is done. I will be picking it up on Wednesday and will have pictures shortly after.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*Excellent news...I bet you're glad..*

I am sure it'll be just fine, given his rep. and the fact that it ain't rocket science, doing carbon fiber work. You'll probably have gained a few grams of weight (on the bike repair, too..hee hee) but not very much, and it will be good as new..

I repaired a crashed DeRosa Dual almost two seasons ago and I've been racing it in crits since then without any problems whatsoever. It actually rides better than new because I added some stiffness around the headtube area and beefed up the broken fork slightly..

Good for you,
Don Hanson


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

+1
I bet it will be stronger than it was originally. Craig is da carbon man!


----------



## ethanweiss90 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Pictures...Finally!*

Below are some pictures from the repair. At the wishbone, you wouldn't know the difference if the bike had an opaque paint job. Down near the dropout, its a little fatter on the repaired side than the non-repaired side. I've only ridden it once, for 2.5hrs, and it didn't seem to give up any noticeable feel. No noise, nothing.

Notice the Calfee nautilus shells on the seatstays...nice...

Being nerds at the bike shop, we discovered the repair added a _*massive*_ 20 grams to the frame's weight.


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

That's impressive. Craig is a artisan when it comes to carbon.

I'm sure you're glad just to get that thing back on the road! :thumbsup:


----------



## Roy - DK (Nov 3, 2006)

Man, that's an impressive job, and only 20 grams added is fantastic. 
I'm happy that you and the Ultra are back on the road again.

/Roy


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

I am so impressed with that man's skills. 

I really like how he put the nautilus logo on the spots he patched up. For some reason, I just find it cool that he marked the spots where he worked his magic. 

Oh, by the way, you've got a sweet bike. Don't crash it again.


----------



## ethanweiss90 (Aug 14, 2006)

yeah i specifically requested his putting them there. frankly, i think he should do it as default on all repairs. he deserves a lot of credit!

and yes, it is a wonderful bike. i'm very fortunate to be riding it.


----------

